# Question for HVAC guys



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Around these parts they would do it.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

If it was a customer's house yes,an HVAC guy would do it.

If it was my house I would just do it myself,any savy electrician should be able to vent out an exhaust hood.Kinda like venting out a bath fan.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

That's pretty much HVAC contractor territory, or you could always DIY it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Tinbenders could and would do it, but you can DIY it.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

I did my own, funny we are ok with doing it ourselves, but come unglued at the thought of a ho working on their wiring.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fondini said:


> I did my own, funny we are ok with doing it ourselves, but come unglued at the thought of a ho working on their wiring.



Not many people kill themselves when ductwork is installed wrong. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here it would be the EC IF work is slow.. you need the venting parts from the manufacture and instructions to make it easy..

Take the model number and e-mail customer service if you can't get the info from on line.

Most of the units I have see are "Universal" which means they can be installed both ways..


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Tinbenders could and would do it, but you can DIY it.


Dude, I am a nuclear engineer, I learned about DIY this sort of thing a long time ago. :blink:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, I will call a local HVAC guy. Somethihng about cutting holes in the side of my house that I don't like doing my self.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Zog said:


> Dude, I am a nuclear engineer, I learned about DIY this sort of thing a long time ago. :blink:




They don't teach sentence structure and grammar in nuclear engineering school anymore huh? :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Zog said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, I will call a local HVAC guy. Somethihng about cutting holes in the side of my house that I don't like doing my self.


Before you call the HVAC guy, check out what is needed from the manufacture.

They might send out some 18 yr. old kids with a sawzalls and a tube of calking..


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Caulk the mess and **** the rest


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> [/color][/color]
> 
> They don't teach sentence structure and grammar in nuclear engineering school anymore huh? :laughing:


They give you a basic grammar test, if you pass you are out.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Your hood had two knockouts when it was installed, one was for a hookup to outside vent, and the other was to redirect it through a grease filter back into the house.

When you take it down, you should be able to see where on the back it would go for an outside exhaust.

Is it hung on an exterior wall?

Is it interior wall, with crawl above?

Is it interior with finished space above?

There is most everything you need at home depot to do the job, back in the appliance section, they carry flexible aluminum duct up to six inches round, and some transitions. Make sure to use the foil duct tape, and not the regular kind.

If penetrating on exterior wall, what kind of siding? Hardi? You will need to cut that in and flash it properly. I've seen where the grease exhaust is taken through the attic up to a roof vent, and where the cold air meets the warm exhaust, alot of the grease condenses and drops onto the surface below. Just be aware of that, and whatever you do, do not look upon the roof of a mexican restaurant, there is probably dead birds up there trapped in the grease pond.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

hvac guys would probably want to hard duct it, but I recommended the flexible aluminum dryer duct and plumbing tape for ease of install.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Zog said:


> Dude, I am a nuclear engineer, I learned about DIY this sort of thing a long time ago. :blink:


Wow, where did you get your degree?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Your hood had two knockouts when it was installed, one was for a hookup to outside vent, and the other was to redirect it through a grease filter back into the house.


Not really a hood, it is built into the microwave



miller_elex said:


> Is it hung on an exterior wall?


 Yes



miller_elex said:


> There is most everything you need at home depot to do the job, back in the appliance section, they carry flexible aluminum duct up to six inches round, and some transitions. Make sure to use the foil duct tape, and not the regular kind.


 Good to know



miller_elex said:


> If penetrating on exterior wall, what kind of siding?


 Tan. (How am I supposed to knwo what kind? Same stuff every house around here has)



miller_elex said:


> You will need to cut that in and flash it properly. I've seen where the grease exhaust is taken through the attic up to a roof vent, and where the cold air meets the warm exhaust, alot of the grease condenses and drops onto the surface below. .


See, this is where I feel I am in over my head, want it done right and don't want to waste my weekend making a mess out of it myself. How much would a HVAC guy charge for this?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Zog: If it's on an exterior wall, you only need to vent it straight out. Your biggest challenge will be framing, which will almost be a given. You'll need to cut a stud, but you also need to header it off.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Zog said:


> They give you a basic grammar test, if you pass you are out.


:laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Zog said:


> See, this is where I feel I am in over my head, want it done right and don't want to waste my weekend making a mess out of it myself. How much would a HVAC guy charge for this?


HVAC guys charge alot. They won't do the full scope on the deal IMO.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> HVAC guys charge alot. They won't do the full scope on the deal IMO.


So who would I call? That is really what I am asking.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Zog said:


> So who would I call? That is really what I am asking.


Try Craigslist. :laughing:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I would call an experienced general contractor. Installing duct is not hard. The tricky part is the job looking professional when it's done. A GC can cut your cabinetry and anything else including the siding and make it look good. If you don't know of any an appliance retailer should be able to help with a referral. They have to use somebody.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree, the one-man show GC can do it all, and usually quite high quality.

One I work with is an old geezer in his early sixties, he continues to impress me, and his rates run $500 a day.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Check with your GC if you deal with them pretty often they can give you a head up whom you can tap to.

Normally most exhaust duct are useally hard duct type and most tinknockers can do decent way but there are few other items you have to cover espcally with vinal sliding you will need to flash it around and use sorta like oversized Jblock type to make it look neat.

So check it around someone will have good answer with it.

The last time I did myself I got few materals from the tinknockers by barter and they did make one for moi and it came out good.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

Do not Do not Do not use flexible pipe. You must use rigid. If there is a grease fire on the range while the exhaust fan is running it will pull flames right up there. Those flames will burn through flexible pipe in moments and now your big open attic is on fire. You must use rigid.
(My neighbor is a firefighter who does cause of fire investigations. I learn all kinds of scary things from him...)


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

If you are handy beside your electrical profession, due it yourself save the $$$$ & then hit the bar. :thumbup:


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Zog said:


> My stove exhaust hood vents in my house, I want to change it to vent outside my house. Is this the sort of thing a HVAC contractor would do?


I'm assuming you're not a residential electrician or you might have some experience running bath fan ducts. Unlike bath fans, a range hood is venting oils. It should be rigid duct, not flexible. 

In residential service, if I don't run the duct, the HVAC (tinbender) does. It's their trade and their training. Good luck finding a tinbender for one duct. 

With GCs and carpenters, skill in tinbending will be hit or miss. With a tinbender any needed carpentry skills will likely hover around zero. This is a job for a skilled, old handyman who is a craftsman and cares about doing good work.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Paying a Nuclear engineer to design and oversee the installation of major electrical equipment with the ability to melt down a small town if not installed properly:

*A lot of Money*

Reading a thread on Electrician Talk where a Nuclear Engineer is asking about how to properly vent a stove exhaust fan to the exterior of his house.
*
Priceless*


Just busting chops Zog :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Paying a Nuclear engineer to design and oversee the installation of major electrical equipment with the ability to melt down a small town if not installed properly:
> 
> *A lot of Money*
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Paying a Nuclear engineer to design and oversee the installation of major electrical equipment with the ability to melt down a small town if not installed properly:
> 
> *A lot of Money*
> 
> ...


Ha! Classic. :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Zog,

B4T is correct that the easiest way to go is to get the duct kit from the fan manufacture. On an outside wall it is a cake walk. A good appliance installer usually will do your duct. Or an electrician or an hvac contractor. I can hook you up with a few local guys in each trade.


----------

